# Water types, Distilled, deionized, or???



## cleangrip (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey everyone. I have been using distilled water for all of my soap batches the last  few years. I am trying upscale my production, and distilled water is very expensive in large quantities and hard to locate. 

Has anyone had any experience using a purified water, deionized, or reverse osmosis types of water? I am curious if I will still have the same successful results switching water. Thanks in advance for any help!

-Bryce


----------



## Susie (Dec 20, 2014)

I believe reverse osmosis is as good as distilled.  I have talked to many people who use it, and are happy with it.


----------



## abc (Dec 20, 2014)

Most grocery stores have a 7-9 stage (RO, UV etc) purified dispenser in the entrance area. It's very affordable, $.35/gallon or $1.75 to fill a 5 gallon water cooler jug.


----------



## Susie (Dec 20, 2014)

I did not know that was RO!


----------



## boyago (Dec 20, 2014)

I use the glacier water machines too, I would probably use tap but the water in my apt is really, really gross.  Never had a water based problem with the glacier water.


----------



## boyago (Dec 20, 2014)

Susie said:


> I did not know that was RO!



That's probably because you haven't had to wait for the machine to fill a 5 gal bottle.


----------



## Susie (Dec 20, 2014)

No, I never bought water from one.  I am thinking I might need to, however.  Just a gallon.  That would last me a while for soapmaking.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 20, 2014)

I still use distilled water for lotions and hair stuff, but I've been using RO water for soap for a while now. No problems and convenient, cause that's all I drink.


----------



## cleangrip (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the insightful advice. Problem is now solved! I will try what you recommended and go from there. Thanks a lot!!

-Bryce


----------



## RogueRose (Dec 29, 2014)

This probably won't help now (depends on where you are located) but if you have a dehumidifier or AC you should save the water that drips off.  The dehumidiiers have a hose connection as well as some AC units.  Other AC units have a hole that can be used but modified is probably better.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 30, 2014)

I purchased a water cooler when I was a traveling therapist. Purchased a "Zero Water" filter system and I have been using that water w/out difficulty. It only works in top loading coolers though. Easier for me than schlepping heavy bottles around and much cheaper than bottled water.


----------

